# ===Snowboard Pants==> [email protected]@K [email protected]@K NEED HELP



## jdm_steve (Oct 11, 2010)

wow, this snowboard forum is a joke, nobody on this is active, what a waste of signing up!! I probably have a better chance on pbnation.com


----------



## jdm_steve (Oct 11, 2010)

wow, it says 732 views on this post and no inputs....I am speechless!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Since nobody else wants to reply, I will -- and please take this in a spirit of helpfulness rather than as a slam.

Decorating your subject line like that to attract attention pretty much guarantees failure. Some think it's spam and avoid it, some don't like being manipulated and will avoid it, some just mutter about fucktards (you know who you are).

You'd have been better off just doing a normal subject line. That's probably true in most places you might post this.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

There's also a chance that nobody has ever thought to look into it and doesn't know.No need to be a prick about it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you're 5'4" you really shouldn't be saggin. I'm not tall either, 5'6", but if I couldn't find pants that fit me I sure as hell would stop sagging so my shit's not dragging on the ground.


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

Youre not getting many replies because how many people on here have actually researched the company that makes the smallest inseam for guys. Probably not many


Also, youre posting a thread on a snowboarding forum in the middle of summer (except for those down south)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

.enigma. said:


> Also, your posting a thread on a snowboarding forum in the middle of summer (except for those down south)


best statement yet, it is slow as most of us have summer sports going on. I"m still viewing and adding but summer is not exactly the hotbed of snowboard chatting :laugh:


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

go into a shop and try some on. chances are that you're gonna find some that fit.
if they're too baggy around the waist, then wear a belt.

alternatively, you can get a regular pair of pants that are just baggy everywhere, and wear extra clothes underneath.
not jeans though... that shit hurts.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm 5'5 but I have a 29 waist.

I've tried multiple pants but they are all baggy for me.
The only thing that actually fit me was the kids snowboard pants but I prefer the baggy look so I usually just get a x-small or small.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

jdm_steve said:


> wow, it says 732 views on this post and no inputs....I am speechless!


Boohoo waah! Most companies list the inseam length of their sizes. So, go do your own research instead of expecting to be spoon fed and crying when no one will. 

Also, a total of like 5 people actually post on here in the summer.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

jdm_steve said:


> wow, this snowboard forum is a joke, nobody on this is active, what a waste of signing up!! I probably have a better chance on pbnation.com


I am heart broken! HEART BROKEN!

P.S. this site will help: smallest snowboard pant inseam


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 6'2 and a 28" waist. you've no idea how hard it is to find clothes that fit.
I just prefer baggy with lots and LOTS of pockets. infinitely useful. :thumbsup:

Ripzone Strobe Snowboard Pants Electric Blue


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Zak said:


> I'm 6'2 and a 28" waist. you've no idea how hard it is to find clothes that fit.
> I just prefer baggy with lots and LOTS of pockets. infinitely useful. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ripzone Strobe Snowboard Pants Electric Blue


5'10 and a 29 waist. Not as hard as you, but I'm with you. I just use suspenders on my snowboard pants since they're so hard to find.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

lol, with you on that one.
i don't use suspenders, though. (too skinny) i actually have an elastic belt that i use with them. works great


----------



## jdm_steve (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks guys, and most of you guys are pretty funny. I did forget it was summer!


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

You could just roll the bottom of your pants up a little? I saw a fair few people doing it when I was on the slopes last week, hell even my instructor had hers rolled up, she would've been slightly shorter than you are.


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

Idk why but most pants that I've had are always extra long, so yea I'd just roll them up


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Zak said:


> I'm 6'2 and a 28" waist. you've no idea how hard it is to find clothes that fit.
> I just prefer baggy with lots and LOTS of pockets. infinitely useful. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ripzone Strobe Snowboard Pants Electric Blue


and i thought i was skinny at 5'11, 155, with a 31 waist. I have been really happy with my ripzone gear too.


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

you could try womens snowboard pants, pretty sure they would be smaller


----------

